# Tough Decision - Need Help



## jmaz (Sep 18, 2003)

I have a tough decision to make and would like some help with it. Right now I am going through the background investigation for U.S. Customs & Border Patrol - Customs Inspector. I don't see any reason why I wouldn't get the job *but* I am also very high on my home city for the civil service list. I heard that the city is looking into hiring some more officers but with all the layoffs, I don't know if I would get a chance. Four of the laid off guys that are currently serving in the city is supposedly going back also. Which leaves quite a bit of openings to be filled. I would rather stay in my city than go to Georgia for Customs. Is there a way to ask Customs for a 6-month deferment for some reason? What would be the best decision to make? I really don't want to be in the academy for Customs and have to fly back here for an interview while doing everything down there.


----------



## phuzz01 (May 1, 2002)

Perhaps you could set up an appointment to talk to the Chief in your hometown. A few years ago, my older brother got a 100 on the CS exam and was tied for second on the town's list. He went and spoke to the chief and the chief told him there was basically no chance of getting hired, so that pretty much settled that. If you explain to your chief that you would prefer to work in your town but have this other opportunity, maybe he could give you some info about future hiring plans.

Alex


----------



## phuzz01 (May 1, 2002)

mikemac64 said:


> I wouldn't speak with anyone.





mikemac64 said:


> There is no guarantee you will be hired by the town, and until you are suited up for the academy, you cannot count on it.


I agree that talking with the chief won't give you any guarantee of being hired. What I meant was that he might be told that there is little or no chance of being hired (such as if they are only taking laterals or not hiring at all). That would put his dilemma to rest pretty quickly.

Alex


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

I dont understand why you would not stay with US Customs. Stay away from Assachusetts. Even if you get the job in Assachusetts who knows you maybe laid off. Heard their was another Public Safety Chopping coming July1st for some towns. Go with the feds they have a better retirement gig.


----------



## Pinkos307 (Jun 30, 2003)

Go with Customs. I am currently waiting to get to FLETC (Federal Law Enforcement Training Center) for the National Park Service and I will not give that up for anything. Hopefully be there in April!!!

Write out the Pros and Cons for both the local PD and Customs. The one Pro I will give for Customs is: when is the last time you heard of the Federal Government ever laying off Law Enforcement officers. Think about it.


----------



## Pinkos307 (Jun 30, 2003)

And you can't beat the retirement plan.


----------



## masstoazcop (Dec 3, 2003)

to jmaz:

Is the Customs job considered a federal law enforcment position with all the bennies????


----------



## csauce30 (Aug 23, 2002)

> Is the Customs job considered a federal law enforcment position with all the bennies????


It sure is, and I believe the current retirement for federal law enforcement officers is 20/85%, but dont quote me.


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

I wish I was having your problem.....I just want A job.


----------



## q5_po (Aug 23, 2002)

Customs IS NOT 6c LEO retirement (20yrs/80%), nor is it subject to LEAP pay (25% on top of base). Sorry to break the news to ya. I do think the Inspectors go as high as GS-08 as a journeyman.


----------



## jmaz (Sep 18, 2003)

Custom inspectors are not (LEO) they are (GS). They go as high as GS-11 which is not bad at all. Plus just getting in the governement gives you the ability to get another federal job say Marshals, DEA, ATF easier than if you are still a civilian. Thanks for the input everyone. I have been thinking hard about this and I think I'm going to take it if it's offered. The only downside is the relocation and the initial drop in pay. But the pay increases are good, so it would only be temporary.


----------



## Tackleberry22 (Dec 21, 2002)

I have a cousin that works for the Feds and he loves it. Outside of being on the go half the time Customs is a great place to start in the Federal system. Once your in and have worked for over a year, you can laterally transfer to another Federal agency. The pay and benefits are better than any city could offer. As has been said, Federal jobs offer the best benefit package which is one thing that yoiu should be looking for. Your starting pretty good at GS-11, which I think is around 50K to start, but once you get to GS-14 on up, you are making some good money. Customs offers a number of specialized fields to go in to, I was watching on TLC about their SWAT/Drug Intervention Tactical team down in Florida, that was some excellent stuff that they were doing. I would take the Fed position over any city or town police department any day of the week.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Go to FLETC now! and pray you can pass Spanish. Oh and another thing,
Hope you like working the southern border cuz you'll be there for a few years before you can even THINK about St. Albans VT.
:lol:


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

Go with the sure thing. Once you enter the federal system, its alot easier to move around (FBI, DEA, US Marshals etc), if you become 
dis-satisfied with Customs. Becoming a local police officer will not open as many doors as will a Federal job. Look at what it is YOU really want to do and what the local department your waiting for has to offer as far as different aspects of law enforcement. Writing speeding tickets and answering domestics gets old after a few years, look to what will offer you the widest variety of opportunities in the field, you'll appreciate diversity in the long run.

Good luck with your decision and always look out for your brothers and sisters!!


----------



## michaelbos (May 8, 2002)

Be ready for FLETC, they love to run and run and run.


----------



## Pinkos307 (Jun 30, 2003)

Thimios,

Yo no se de que tu ablas moneca. How did you do on the last PEB???

I think you can see here that you should stick with the federal system. THere is so much opportunity for advancement and movement, you won't find it any where else. Plus the Feds are on a hiring freeze right now, so don't lose your opportunity.[/list]


----------



## futureofficer04 (Mar 8, 2004)

How can I go about applying for customs?


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

http://www.customs.gov/xp/cgov/careers/


----------



## Pinkos307 (Jun 30, 2003)

www.usajobs.opm.gov

This is the site for all federal job postings.


----------



## Pinkos307 (Jun 30, 2003)

Thats right!!!!


----------



## jmaz (Sep 18, 2003)

Thanks for all the input guys. I think I might hold off on Customs if they offer it now. I just got a card from my home town for (2) police officers. So I went down and signed the sheet yesterday. Now all I can do is wait and see what comes up first.


----------



## carl66602 (Mar 6, 2004)

*customs*

If your town department doesn't work out go with Customs. I was in the same situation as you back in Massacusetts playing the waiting game when Customs came along. I ended up taking a position in Virginia and don't regret it one bit. I have been with Customs for about a year and love it. I have traveled to Chicago and New Orleans for training and will hopefully be getting to Miami for training soon. If you don't feel like moving you can always hold out and Mass might open up. I was told that Logan wouldn't be hiring for awhile only to find out that several people in the classes after me accepted positions there. As an Inspector you would advance to a GS-11 level. All of our overtime is double time and there is pretty good shift diferential which adds up pretty quickly. If you are looking to go past a GS-11 with the 20 year retirement you would have to apply for an agent position. 911jobforums is a good website for Federal job info. If you have any questions let me know.


----------

